# i want another one so much



## LILIWEN (Mar 11, 2005)

I have 2 children conceived with 100mg clomid  and now trying for number 3 but now had 2 cycles on clomid and no follicle grown bigger than 11 or 12.  clinic advise me not to take it next month and to have a break of 1 cycle as my body may need a bit more time after i stopped breast feeding 9 weeks ago which is when i had my first period since my second son was born in march 2006.  They send after 1 month off to try again on next cycle, which may be 2-3 months away as my cycles are so long.  Do i continue with this plan or take the step to go on to try IUI?  Not sure........................ 

I know i am so lucky to have my lovely children, but it doesn't change my want to have another.  Any advice girls?


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Liliwen,

Hi and welcome to H4AM. Completely understand your desire to have another I think we're all in that position.

I haven't taken Clomid or had IUI as we have pretty severe MF issues so am certainly no expert on your situation but I'd litsen to your clinic and give your body a break. I know it feels like a long delay but time will pass and your body should be in a better state to try with Clomid again or IUI.

Best of luck.


Edna


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

I don't have any advice, but I just wanted to say you're not alone.

My twins are 18 months old and we started ttc as soon as my period returned at six months post partum. I've just reached the 12 months ttc milestone and all those horrid feelings I used to get when we were ttc #1 have returned. I want to be pg SO much and am sick with jealousy of anyone I know who is pg.

Fingers crossed we're all blessed again very soon.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Liliwen,

I think we all sympathise with you here    Just to let you know that I had IUI with my daughter & am now doing it again, so if I can help with anything regarding that just give me a shout.

Minkey x


----------

